# Jerry Colangelo calls Team USA soft.



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

well, not in so many words

He was just on Cold Pizza...his argument was that the physical play...jersey pulling, tripping, little tactics like that effected Americas performance...he called the NBA game "fluid", as if to say that FIBA isnt...kinda surprising...he talked about other things, but who cares right now

so, the host baited him up, as only a journalist can do..."So, are you saying Team USA needs to play tougher?"

paraphrase...

"Yes."

please keep in mind that we are 7-1 in this tournament


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well...he's the head of USA basketball. I suppose if he feels this is a valid problem, he could send some of the scary guys he's afraid to put on the team...on the team.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

7-1 means nothing. It's a knock out tournament.

As for scary guys, Ron Artest would be nice. Danny Fortson? Hah!


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

it means something to me, when the team gets bashed as if, it cant play ball at all

but Jerry was making poor excuses...sounded weird, the angle he was coming from


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

This is nothing more than an excuse. It wasn't long ago the NBA game was a physical matchup, so I don't want to hear this. The Interantional teams are just good.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jerry is about to put his foot in his mouth. I am very doubtful that NBA players will relish giving up their summer only to be called out at the end....


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Jerry is about to put his foot in his mouth. I am very doubtful that NBA players will relish giving up their summer only to be called out at the end....


Considering the backlash they recieve from mainstream media and fans, I find it doubtful NBA players will want to be a part of USA's efforts to win gold anymore. NBA players are fully aware of the pressure and microscope they'll be under from here on out.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

ralaw said:


> I find it doubtful that if NBA players keep losing, they'll even want to be a part of the team, considering the backlash they receive when they come back to the states from mainstream media and fans.



Reason why Duncan, Shaq, T Mac and some others have no use for it. Nobody cared while they were winning but it is big news now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Reason why Duncan, Shaq, T Mac and some others have no use for it. Nobody cared while they were winning but it is big news now.


Reason why I admire James, Wade, Melo and Amare. Because they are determined not to quit, no matter what adversity they face. If they finally do win gold, it will be all the sweeter. It's kind of special to see Wade, James, and Melo grow up side by side on a team like this, and over 3 years learn to play more and more with each other. I can't wait to see the end product. Especially as all 3 show no signs of slowing their individual progression.


----------

